# article on driving on Cape Hatteras



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

i thought this was a good article on how to drive, and being prepared, while driving on the OBX beaches.

"Once on the beach proper, maintain momentum to help the tires plane on the sand, like a boathull in the water." 

haven't ever thought of it that way, but that makes some sense. 

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles...0001424052702303978304579473542818406668.html


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

I wouldn't follow those directions in the article word for word for sure. Deflate your tires BEFORE you get on the sand, not after you "bury it to the hubs". Also, don't drive through the surf like the picture in the article shows....that's just asking for trouble!


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

true, true.

i think he did it to test the new cherokee. he normally test drives new cars, and gives reviews for the WSJ.


----------



## hogbody (Apr 13, 2014)

always drop air pressure to 20psi ,stay away from waters edge and keep your eyes open for shell beds,they have no bottom.shell beds are usually red in color and found below the tide line.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BASSnDRUM said:


> I wouldn't follow those directions in the article word for word for sure. Deflate your tires BEFORE you get on the sand, not after you "bury it to the hubs". Also, don't drive through the surf like the picture in the article shows....that's just asking for trouble!


I guess Wall Street Journal needs to be commended for interviewing Kevin Mc...... at least they did not interview some fella from Ohio who was posing as a beach person

Other than that the author seemed like a total tyro who should not be giving advice for the off road beach driving experience, maybe I should apply for his job

I would like to add if you are going to carry a shovel carry a real shovel a spade with a pointed tip and a long stout handle, not some mickey mouse child toy shovel

You should also carry a 2' x 3' piece of 3/4 inch plywood and an assortment of 2" X 4" and 4' X 4" wood blocking and a good jack

After you bury your loaner jeep to the hubs you may need to shovel under the frame to get a jack under and jack up your jeep to get the blocking under your tires

And if you have ever been on your knees in the sand beside a stuck vehicle you will appreciate being able to go "deep" under the vehicle with a long handled shovel, rather than having to climb under the vehicle in order to use your short handled mickey mouse fake plastic shovel


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

I carry 2 piece of chain link fence 18 inches wide by 5ft long. Rolls up for way storage. Has never failed yet it I get stuck in real loose sand


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I use rubber floor mats! They are already in the truck, take up no space, and ready to use in a second! I also have a shovel.


----------

